# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Bought home a couple new friends

## dannyb

Let me start by saying, I'm not big on buying other people's trophies.
But I saw these guys advertised on one of the local flea market pages and just had to have them. 
The young fella selling them knew nothing about them age, what part of the country they where shot, who mounted them. 
Only that they were given to him as a present and his girlfriend hated them. 
Would love to know the history as they both look quite old but well done. 
My wife approves and has said any future trophies must be done this way and not euro mounted. 
Oh well... If anyone recognises them I'd love to know more ?

----------


## Beaker

Your wife is very understanding - you bring home other 
 Folks conquests, and you and her are OK with it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dannyb

I only wanted these as they are obviously quite old. Must be a story and a bit of history behind them.

----------


## Cordite

Do their eyes follow you when your back is turned?  Heard this sometimes happens with trophies you don't know the history of..

----------


## dannyb

> Do their eyes follow you when your back is turned?  Heard this sometimes happens with trophies you don't know the history of..


Yes.....yes they do, but it's ok the voices in my head tell me that's normal

----------


## muzza

if you wear a tinfoil hat when you are near those heads you should be pretty safe

----------


## dannyb

> if you wear a tinfoil hat when you are near those heads you should be pretty safe


It'll match my tinfoil undies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

So I hung them today to keep them away from the very interested dogs and children and noticed the name Noel Guthrie stamped on the back of one of the shields.
Has anyone ever heard of this guy in taxidermy circles ?

----------


## Dundee

Nice mounts,I asked my taxidermist he never heard of Noel.

----------


## FatLabrador

Is that a white tahr?

----------


## dannyb

> Is that a white tahr?


I wouldn't say it's white but definitely very light in colour.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I came across a massive wapiti shoulder mount in a second hand shop here in Dunedin, might even have been record book it was that big, very old mount, looked '30' 40's. It had a brass plate but I couldn't read it. I went back to get it when the shop opened but it was already gone. If it wasn't in the books then it should have been. Could have been a famous one. I will never know. Still pissed about that. I don't consider buying other peoples trophies, but this was real wapiti hunting history. 

I found another old shoulder mount once in a second hand shop that I swear was an axis deer. There were Axis deer released in the area back a hundred years ago, but no records I know of anyone shooting one, which both dates it and makes it special - again gone when I went back again after thinking about it. 

It annoyes me that some hipster might have bought either of them just for decoration, but then I have no evidence for that, hopefully they have a good home.

----------


## dannyb

I bought the pair but honestly would've paid more than I did for both just for the white tahr

----------


## IMORTAL

I went into a 2nd hand store and saw 2 fairly decent fallow bucks for sale. Owner said he had shot them, only trouble was he thought they were Sika!!!

----------


## outlander

> I went into a 2nd hand store and saw 2 fairly decent fallow bucks for sale. Owner said he had shot them, only trouble was he thought they were Sika!!!


Chinese Sika?

----------


## IMORTAL

> Chinese Sika?


Haha Wanganui split palm fallow. That's where he shot them.

----------

